# Making gravy while smoking?



## lisa cruisngrrl (Mar 14, 2016)

One complaint when smoking is that there is no gravy. We have an Akorn kooker and I was wondering if it would be feasible to put a cake pan on the diffuser under the roast or the bird to catch the drippings or would it just make a charred mess? I thought about adding water but wouldn't that steam off changing how the meat is cooked?


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 14, 2016)

Lisa CruisnGrrl said:


> One complaint when smoking is that there is no gravy. We have an Akorn kooker and I was wondering if it would be feasible to put a cake pan on the diffuser under the roast or the bird to catch the drippings or would it just make a charred mess? I thought about adding water but wouldn't that steam off changing how the meat is cooked?


Though I am not familiar with your cooker, if you put a pan under your roast, add a mirepoix, a mixture of chopped onions, carrots, and celery with water. It will then make a good base for your gravy. Be sure to scrape the browned bits from the pan.

Good luck,

T


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 14, 2016)

Been doing these for years. They are similar but slightly different flavor profiles...JJ

*Smokey Turkey Gravy*

1- Lg Onion,

4-5 Carrots,

3-4 Ribs Celery

3-4 Peeled Cloves of Garlic

Toss them in a pan under the Turkey, and let the whole deal Smoke for one hour,

THEN add 4-6 Cups Chicken Broth,

1/2tsp Dry Thyme (4-5 sprigs Fresh)

1/2tsp Dry Sage (2 sprigs Fresh)

1-2 ea Bayleaf

Finish the Smoking process to the IT you want.

While the Turkey is resting, dump the pan juices, veggies and all into a 2-3Qt Sauce pot and bring the Jus to a boil, lower the heat and simmer 20-30 minutes. Strain out the veggies and let the Jus rest a minute or so for the Fat to rise. Skim off the bulk of the fat then using strips of paper towel laid on top of the Jus then quickly removed, take off the last little bit of fat.Bring the Jus back to a simmer. Mix 2T Flour and 4T Chicken Broth for each Cup of defatted Jus. Whisk together to make a Slurry with no lumps, add a little additional Broth if needed. Whisk the Slurry into the simmering Jus, bring back to a simmer and cook 5-10 minutes to cook out the flour taste and fully thicken the Gravy. Adjust the seasoning with Salt and Pepper and serve.

The purpose of Smoking the Vegetable for 1 hour before adding the Broth and Herbs is...The Smoked vegetables Roast in the Dry heat concentrating their Flavors and Sweetness giving the finished Jus a Richer, Deeper, Full Flavor.

Serve the sliced Turkey with plenty of Gravy and Enjoy...

Many folks enjoy dipping their Beef in Au Jus for flavor and moisture. This recipe is made in the Smoker while a Beef Roast or Brisket is being cooked. For a thicker Beef Gravy, thicken as above with flour slurry or a Roux...

*Smokey Au Jus*

1- Lg Onion,

4-5 Carrots,

3-4 Ribs Celery

3-4 Peeled Cloves of Garlic

Toss them in a pan under the Beef, and let the whole deal Smoke for one hour,

THEN add 4-6 Cups Beef Broth,

2 Tbs Tomato Paste,

1/2tsp Dry Thyme (4-5 sprigs Fresh)

1-2 ea Bayleaf

Finish the Smoking process to the IT you want. 

While the Roast is resting, dump the pan juices veggies and all into a 2-3Qt Sauce pot and add 1Cup Red Wine, something you like to drink, and bring the Jus to a boil, lower the heat and simmer 20-30 minutes. Strain out the veggies and let the Jus rest a minute or so for the Fat to rise. Skim off the bulk of the fat then using strips of paper towel laid on top of the Jus, drag quickly across to take off the last little bit of fat.

The purpose of Smoking the Vegetable for 1 hour before adding the Broth and Herbs is...The Smoked vegetables Roast in the Dry heat concentrating their Flavors and Sweetness giving the finished Jus a Richer, Deeper, Full Flavor.

Serve the sliced Beef Au Jus or thicken the Jus to make Gravy.

NOTE: If you are using this recipe with Brisket or a long smoke, additional Water will have to be added periodically to maintain the proper volume. Do not add more Broth as repeated addition and reduction will make the Au Jus too salty..


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 15, 2016)

From experience, I know JJ's recipes are VERY good!

Al


----------



## lisa cruisngrrl (Mar 23, 2016)

Decided to go simple for my first try.  

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/244083/smoked-beer-can-chicken-with-gravy#post_1541752


----------

